# Carroll Food Intolerance testing



## bluenosergirl7 (Feb 17, 2010)

Has anyone on here had the Carroll Food Intolerance testing done? I did it before I had a major IBS episode that has lasted more than three months now. It said I was intolerant to potato, honey and sugar. Well, too many sweets aren't good for anybody and I didn't take it very seriously. I am now wondering if I have a wheat sensitivity. Most of the gluten-free breads are made with potato flour. I haven't had a potato in more than two months. I would like to try the breads though.If you've done this test and think it's reliable, please let me know!Thanks


----------



## harley1 (Feb 26, 2010)

You should ask your doctor to test you for gluten intolerence or celiac test. You should rule this out. Many people have celiac disease and don't even know it. Google Celiac Disease and you will get lots of info. I have also done food intoleernce testing and found it accurate when I tried these foods I did feel alot worse


----------

